# Need Prayers for my daughter on Tuesday Morning!



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please, if you can, say a prayer for my daughter on Tueday Morning before 8:30am. She has had a terrible time conceiving. She has tried IVF and now she is doing donor egg/husband's sperm. The tranfer will take place on Tueday, Jan 17th at 8:30am. This is the sixth time she has tried and it will be her last. They both want a sweet little baby. She will know 2 weeks later if it is successful! Thank you in advance if you take a moment to pray...:heart:

I read several months ago that with Celine Dion, it took 6 times before she had her twins. Maybe the sixth time is charm!!! :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Will most certainly keep your daughter in my prayers!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dianne, I will pray with all my heart. This is a very special prayer!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I will be praying for her. It's such a hard road to go down but never give up hope. The family that's meant to be there's will come to them one way or the other. I hope it's this way. :grouphug:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Prayers coming your way! I know personally how devistating it is to be unable to have children. I was only tried IVF once, but was unsuccessful. I will be thinking of your daughter on Tuesday morning.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely! Praying with all my might that the 6th times a charm!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured the prayers will be on the way for this time IS SUCCESSFUL!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear sweet Dianne, I've kept you and your daughter in my prayers for years now. Nothing in the world would make me happier than you and your daughter's dream coming true. Praying like crazy. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Dianne, I will most certainly keep her in my prayers and thoughts on Tuesday and that God will grant her the sweet little one her heart has longed for!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was never able to carry a child to full term, so my heart breaks for your daughter ♥. Lifting up a Big prayer!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hoping this works!!! Anyone who wants a baby so badly should be able to have one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Dianne ... My prayers are not only with your daughter on Tuesday morning ... but, starting as of now.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies.....I appreciate any prayers to help her achieve what they both want so much~~~I will let you know how it turns out!!:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dianne, sincerly hoping that all of your wishes and those of your daughter come true.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sending prayers!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers are on the way. It sure has been hard on her. I still remember when she lost her first baby. So everything is crossed hoping for good luck and good news.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending lots of prayers!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers will certainly be with you and your daughter throughout this surgery.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Praying that the Lord has picked out a very special baby for your daughter and will gently place this little precious one in your daughters womb on Tuesday morning. And that He will cover her body with His powerful protection so that this baby will be carried full term and be perfect in every way.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll keep them in my thoughts and prayers, Dianne. I hope 6 is a charm for them.
I have two adopted children (from tiny babies) and there really is no difference.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deborah said:


> Prayers are on the way. It sure has been hard on her. I still remember when she lost her first baby. So everything is crossed hoping for good luck and good news.


Yes, I remember the phone call, they were fixing to do an ultrasound on her and they could not get a heartbeat on the baby.....She was so devastated that day. She is going to Duke in Durham this time, a completely different fertility place. They are suppose to have a multi million dollar building that keeps everything germ/bacteria free until transferred to the Mother. I am hopeful.......


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

All of the prayers are so appreciated. I have often wondered about people that tried so hard to conceive and I know first hand that the struggle is long and it is heartbreaking but my daughter has been so strong and so courageous throughout. I will let you know when she finds out about this transfer........:heart:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you all Dianne. Duke is an awesome hospital....crossing our fingers for her!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Will definitely keep your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Your daughter is certainly in my prayers Dianne. I can't imagine how hard it must be for her. Praying that her special miracle will soon come true!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sending hugs and prayers your way .


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't imagine the heartache, time and expense your daughter and her husband have been though. Lots of prayers being sent her way. It did happen for Celine and look at her gorgeous twins!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Dianne, I will be keeping her in prayer. I do hope it works for them!!!




CeeCee's Mom said:


> Please, if you can, say a prayer for my daughter on Tueday Morning before 8:30am. She has had a terrible time conceiving. She has tried IVF and now she is doing donor egg/husband's sperm. The tranfer will take place on Tueday, Jan 17th at 8:30am. This is the sixth time she has tried and it will be her last. They both want a sweet little baby. She will know 2 weeks later if it is successful! Thank you in advance if you take a moment to pray...:heart:
> 
> I read several months ago that with Celine Dion, it took 6 times before she had her twins. Maybe the sixth time is charm!!! :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

possitive vibes and prayers are sent to your daughter :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sending prayers. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Today's the big day and wanted to say I'm sending out the prayers for your daughter and SIL that the 'Blessed-Event" will succesfully take place!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm praying for your daughter this morning!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Holding your hand (virtually) today, Dianne. May God grant you all the desire of your hearts!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Remembering your family and lifting up prayers!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Dianne, I was thinking about your daughter this morning and wanted to let you know I said a prayer and crossed my fingers!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes are coming your way this morning.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dianne, I am just seeing this thread but will start praying now. rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thinking of you all today sending more prayers and a little magic baby dust your way .oxoxox jo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- just seeing this, but I'm sending prayers. Hopefully God will grant them a beautiful, healthy baby this time around.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - thinking of you and sending prayers today. rayer:rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you again ladies! It was done this morning and they implanted two embryos (not sure if that is the correct spelling..for more than one), so we shall see. They brought in the top gun doctor at Duke, who is most familiar with this process and he told her that there maybe a 30% chance she could have twins if they attached. We can handle it......She goes back on the 31st for a pregnancy test. This has been a six year process and a little baby or babies at the end would be wonderful!!!:chili:
I was a nervous wreck this morning until I heard from her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad at least that the procedure's done and it went fine. We'll all be crossing our fingers and paws for some good news. :hugging:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers for you all.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dianne I am happy to hear the procedure is over, but the waiting can be just as taxing. We are still praying for a great result. My dentist's step daughter went through many procedures (like your daughter) and did the implants too. They now have beautiful twin boys. Try to keep your chin up!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Dianne I am happy to hear the procedure is over, but the waiting can be just as taxing. We are still praying for a great result. My dentist's step daughter went through many procedures (like your daughter) and did the implants too. They now have beautiful twin boys. Try to keep your chin up!


I am so happy that she prevailed and got those babies. I feel so good about this and I hope I am right. This will be so devastating to her if this does not work out. I can still hear her voice when she called me and her voice broke and she said the baby died. It was like she was three years old and Mommy wanted to protect her and I could no nothing. Yes Pat, the waiting will be hard on them and on me too.......


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for your daughter. No matter how old our children are we still hurt when they hurt. When my son in law passed away 2 years ago, my heart was breaking for the loss of him and the sorrow my daughter had to go through.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You made me tear up. :crying: They never get too old that we don't worry about them and want the very best life for them. I hope and pray that she gets exactly what she is praying for! Will this be your first grandchild?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just seeing this now and will begin to pray for your daughter and her hubby and you. Thinking of all of you - God bless you all.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> You made me tear up. :crying: They never get too old that we don't worry about them and want the very best life for them. I hope and pray that she gets exactly what she is praying for! Will this be your first grandchild?


Yes Dianne, this will be my first grandchild!:wub: I talked with her last night and she is in good spirits. I will post the results of the pregnancy text!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How soon will she know anything?



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes Dianne, this will be my first grandchild!:wub: I talked with her last night and she is in good spirits. I will post the results of the pregnancy text!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer: Your daughter is in my prayers:wub:.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> How soon will she know anything?


She goes back on the 31st of this month and they will tell her whether she is pregnant or not......2 weeks from the day of the transfer.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> She goes back on the 31st of this month and they will tell her whether she is pregnant or not......2 weeks from the day of the transfer.


Oh saying the biggest prayers in the world. Huge hugs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying and keeping my fingers crossed for you to hear wonderful news!!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> She goes back on the 31st of this month and they will tell her whether she is pregnant or not......2 weeks from the day of the transfer.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a baby, I am sending prayers for a successful procedure and a healthy grandbaby/babies for you!!!


----------

